# face pencils, are these safe?



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

i have no clue as to where to post this, but its a safety issue, so im starting here... please move if necessary

now im assuming face pencils that ive seen on waldorf sites are safe (hopefully) but im looking at the ingredients and im so overwhelmed, maybe because ive never seen "ingredients" on pencils/markers and stuff.

a friend bought us Lyra face pencils and im just gonna list the ingredients:

hydrogenated palm kernel glycerides, kaolin, hydro-genated palm glycerides, mica, glyceryl stearate, peg - 40 stearate, c 18-36 acid trigyceride, cera microcristallina/microcrystalline wax, sodium stearate, (may contain: ci 15850/d&c red no. 7 ca-lake, ci 15985/fd&c yellow no.6 al-lake, ci 19140 fd&c yellow no. 5 al-lake, ci 42090/fd&c blue no. 1 al - lake, ci 45410/d&c red no. 27 al - lake, ci 77000/ aluminium powder, ci 77007/ultramarine blue, ci 77491 / iron oxide, ci 77499/iron oxide, ci 77510/ferric ammonium ferrocyanide, ci 77742/manganese violet, ci 77891 titanium dioxide

are these ok to put on the face? thanks, my quick online research didnt bring up anything useful


----------



## mrskingred (Aug 3, 2006)

It's face make-up. Make-up/cosmetics requires ingredient listing so the pencils have an ingredients list. Kids regularly get their faces painted here, especially for carnival.


----------



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrskingred*
> 
> It's face make-up. Make-up/cosmetics requires ingredient listing so the pencils have an ingredients list. Kids regularly get their faces painted here, especially for carnival.


duh! i should have known this! when you use the word "makeup" i totally feel different about it, i guess "face pencils" completely threw me off .... im such a dork! blame it on mama brain 

thanks!


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

As long as you kid isnt allergic to anything in them. My ds is allergic to dye and will break out in a rash from those.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

I would not be OK with those ingredients... too many chemicals & dyes that will get absorbed into the skin. Totally fine for a once-or-twice-a-year event (carnival or whatever) but I wouldn't like it for regular use... but I've become pretty paranoid about things like cosmetics for some reason!!


----------



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchy_mommy*
> 
> I would not be OK with those ingredients... too many chemicals & dyes that will get absorbed into the skin. Totally fine for a once-or-twice-a-year event (carnival or whatever) but I wouldn't like it for regular use... but I've become pretty paranoid about things like cosmetics for some reason!!


see now i have another question - are there natural cosmetics/face pencils (for kids for playing or for me for every day) out there with natural dyes? this is one part of natural living that i have not at all looked into


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm not sure about face paint... I think you can make your own with natural food coloring mixed into something like lotion. I know there are natural cosmetics out there for adults though, it's something I've been meaning to look into myself actually (I don't wear makeup but I'd like to get some for special occasions!!) I think the Natural Body Care forum would be a good place to ask...


----------



## Beryl Greensea (Aug 3, 2012)

That stuff is crap. I'm glad you posted this original post because I was intrigued until I saw the ingredients you listed. I think I'll opt for mixing plant based kids paint with some shea butter and beeswax. This should give a mixture enough softness to spread easily and enough form to keep it from melting and going liquid. You could pour it into a mould to give it a handy shape for kids.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

We use the Lyra ones and I think that it is worth noting that they are the best quality ones on the market.

Made in EU and marketed to children means the production and ingredient list is safer than anything else. Most face paints/Halloween stuff is made in China and constantly failing lead tests whatever. If you are willing to allow them at all, this is the product to use. Also, they are much easier to apply than others and they have a palm oil based so easy removal, no staining. Anything used anywhere else will be much, much worse.


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

You could check out the EWG site and find out more about the ingredients.


----------

